# 5x and 10x?



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 6, 2008)

I know this is a stupid question....i was eo shopping and ran across some citrus oils listed as 5x or 10x. I have never, ever seen this before....Does that mean that they are concentrated??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi!

You'll see this in citrus a lot because it doesn't like to stick around long in the end product. 5x and 10x are often termed as 5 fold and 10 fold and yes - they are more concentrated. 5x and 10x concentration basically.


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

Just to elaborate on that quesion a bit... yes the 10x is way more potent than 5x, 

Think of bacardi 151..... how they make essential oils is almost the same.


they take the ingredients, produce the first batch of oil, then they take this oil and put it back through the distillery with no added ingredients to further purify it (this is how i think of it at least...im pretty sure its how they do it but dont quote me on it) as they do this the purity and potency is upped exponetially because they are further removing H20 and further purifying the essential oil, so when you get 10x it means they put it through the distillery 10x's ( I believe) although I have heard that my stepfather said its something about diluting it, which I didnt understand because its more potent... which is why i am relatively sure that the way i mentioned is what they do.

anyone care to clarify or correct me feel free as I am just a noobie and everything is a learning experience!


IanT[/quote]


----------

